# DIY tank help!!



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I finally got some scrap pieces of plexi glass from my teacher and wandered if anyone here could give any advice. Like how to put it together (silicon?) and how to cut ect.

Is it ok to use plexi glass?

Can some one give some i deas of what to build. Nano reef maby?
Or since the peices were small was thinking betta 3 section condo.

Here is the pic of the pieces.


Here is a pic with a psp and a 10 dollar bill for size.


If i did do a reef i thought i would do something like this.









I can give some demensions if someone wants (if you have any ideas for me!!)

Here is the pics of the betta condo. I would build 3 spaces not 4 probably.









Any ways while i was writing this i started to like the idea of the nano reef. Whats a really!!!! cheap light i could put on it and some live sand/ rock. Also what could i keep in it (coral fish inverts). Also should i build like a false wall or something and do i need circulation?

EDIT: I foud a light that might work depending on size i might have to get a 12 inch one. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...83409/cl0/coralifesaltwater9miniaqualight2x9w

I also found some pico pumps and powerheads that are cheap if i do a false wall.

And i forgot to menchion up there but there is still a piece at school that a big square that i couldnt fit in my locker. I might be able to use it as a botton because there are scratches on it.

Thanks alot!


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

Second image doesn't seem to work...

How thick is your plexi? That's going to be the major factor in how big your tank can be. I'd use some sort of solvent glue instead of or in addition to silicon.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You'll need a solvent called Weldon. It might cost more for the solvent then for a tank. About $12 a can. A table saw or router will make quick work of cutting it and make for very clean edges. You'll need a few syringes for the weldon.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

wont the weld on get stuck in the suryng?

And the thikness is about 3/4 of an inch.

It would cost more to buy the tank because i might have to put deviders or a false wall in.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

3/4" is fine for something that small then, if not overkill. Plexi scratches if you look at it funny though. As long as you have enough to make all your walls, I don't see any reason why you couldn't build a betta tank like that. For large glass tanks, prevailing wisdom is to put your walls on top of the bottom, and the front and rear faces out to the sides. Drill holes in your interior walls before welding them into place, and make sure your outer walls are watertight.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

wont the weld on get stuck in the suryng?
Would silicon work?

And the thikness is about 3/4 of an inch.

It would cost more to buy the tank because i might have to put deviders or a false wall in.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Oops don't know why it double posted. Thanks for the info. I think im just going to wait for the money to roll in to get a 20 gallon sw tank. Im also thinking if i take the peice from my school i could get 4 sections. What it small enough to fit in tiny section of a tank other than a betta. Some sort of terta or something really small i can have a few of.

P.s can i use weld on to do the inside seals?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Weldon is not a glue. It is a solvent. It melts the plastic and then quickly evaporates away. You need to place the pieces where you want them and then squeeze the solvent along the joint, carefully. It will wick between the panels.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

So i don't need to glue the peices together?

SAnd i desided on a new on that i can show later. Its gonna be for tertas or platys and theres gonna be a little section for a betta. theres gonna be a filter and a light to. Or should i just leave out the betta. how many tetras or platys can i get in a small tank?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Is gluing the right term? Not really, you are welding the acrylic according to definition. But yes it is "gluing". The Weldon will "act" as your "glue". Please understand that it isn't sticky like a glue. It's really thin like gasoline. Essnetially that is what you are doing. You are using a solvent, like gas, to melt the pieces together.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I have tried using solvents and making plexi cages and boy let me tell you what. Not a fun endeavor! 

 HERE  is a site that can help a little. Click on How to, then on aquarium construction and tips. I would practice on something you are not using for the final project to make sure you can get the solvent to work right. 

3/4 inch is an awesome find and will work great. I think though that a small tank that you use the plexi as dividers in would be better than building a plexi tank to start with. IMHO anyway.

If you want to make the tank, make sure that the cuts are as square and smooth as possible and that will help make sure you get a complete seal with the solvent. Oh and don't take too many deep breaths! :shock:


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry i meant to say 1/4 of an inch. And im buildin it because wheres the fun in buying?? lol! Oh ya and i have a new design, im using an almost square piece as the bottom. Then when i get some money i can convert ino a reef maby.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

So i came up with the final design hopefully. Im gonna make 18 long 12 1/2 wide and 8 inch tall fw tank. Im going to put some sort of tetra or platy of some sort in it with some plants probably later on. This might become a reef later on. Is it deep enough for a fw tank?. With the extra stuff i will build a 3 compartment betta condo. I will do the betta tank first so if i mess up its not the big tank.

I can get some drawings i made on google scetchup later.

If i put a heat redirector over the heater grate do you think it would be a problem to have it over top of it? Well anyways ill try it.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

shouldnt be a problem.


----------

